# Potential Stallions



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

I also think he s stunning, and has a nice show record to back it up. I'm assuming you are breeding for halter?
Only thing that stands out, and is really minor, is his back pasterns are a tad upright (typical in halter), and hes slightly downhill. He also looks slightly mutton withered, and I've noticed that in his foals as well. 
Aside from height, what else are you looking for in the stud? 
Have you visited painthorsestallions.com? They have a wonderful selection of stallions!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am actually not looking for a halter horse...but he does not look too too halter type, so I was curious about him. I am actually looking for performers. I have the stock type now, and I would like to also have some more leggy types for WP and HUS. One of our riders (akshowgirl) is quite a jumper/english rider, so I would like to have horses that she could compete on as well. 

I will definitely check out that web site...thanks! Thanks for the critiques of him also.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I checked out that site. Great, by the way, and want to spend more time looking at it, but I liked the look of 

Mr. candy Man. He is more of a performance sire, which is actually more what I am looking for. 
https://www.painthorsestallions.com/mr_candy_man.htm

Opinions?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

The first one is posty legged, and is downhill. Most likely the foal will have those defect also.

Second one, i don't facy that much i really don't like the build. At all.

Personally i'd go with the first one.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, here is another one. I will have to email to find out how tall he is, as I don't see it listed. Also, he is not homozygous.

RC Zippin.com
http://www.rczippin.com/rczippindotcom2.htm

Opinions?

EDIT: The owner replied, and he is only 15h. She does offer a color guarantee, with a free breeding if he turns out a solid foal.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The first one, i was blown away by his coloring. He looked like a painting in that second picture.

I wasn't too fond of Candy Man, but the last one i liked also.

Are you looking to definitely get color on the foal? or would you rather have a leggy foal ?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Are you looking to definitely get color on the foal? or would you rather have a leggy foal ?


Both  Demanding aren't I


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol thats ok!


Well if the third isn't homozygous, i wouldn't go with him just because you aren't 100% guarrenteed color (i hope anyways)

I would go with the first one. He was very pretty and like you said, didn't have the typical halter look


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

NLF On the Catwalk
http://www.nolimitfarm.com/nlfonthecatwalk.htm

I kind of like this guy, but it says he is overo...I cannot see the color on him or any of his offspring.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> http://www.nolimitfarm.com/nlfonthecatwalk.htm
> 
> I kind of like this guy, but it says he is overo...I cannot see the color on him or any of his offspring.


oh! I like him!

I'm not seeing the obvious overo either, so i googled overo, and found this site.
http://greenfield.fortunecity.com/dreams/799/hc/overo.htm

I'm still not sure if he is or not, maybe e-mail and ask if he has white on his belly or something.

He looks like a gorgeous mover and looks leggy too.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Amigo's Cody Bar
http://www.lakeshastapaints.com/html/home.html

Opinions?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, From Dreamhorse:

Maxs Impulsive Color:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1188892
I wonder why they are selling him though?

NFR Wiconi:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=895238
Though I don't know if he would mesh well with our mare's breeding, (he is hunter bred, she is cutter bred), Is this done?

Scenic Zippaloot:
http://www.scenicdreamacres.com/cgi-bin/itsmy/go.exe?page=3&domain=1&webdir=schmitz
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1194390
I like him, though his is not black/white, which is our pref. and he is not homozygous, so he could throw solid with our mare. 

Image of Champions:http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1188896

Rock Four:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1171331

Drummin the Boogie: (don't know if he's HYPP N/Nhttp://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1171241

Mr. Tramp:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=940023

Zarcasm:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1135605


*Okay Everyone...I need help. These and those above, are all stallions I have seen that grab my eye. I need help narrowing and pulling in other potentials. My preferences are Homozygous for black and color, taller to produce a leggy foal, and good lines/record. Of course, if a stallion stands out still, I am flexible. *
I will probably be deleting as I am convinced away from stallions...to keep from confusing myself.  

Thanks in advance [/b]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Drummin The Boogie is said to be N/N, but i don't know. I say if you're not totally in love with him to count him out, unless his owners could provide you with a copy of his test results.

I know nothing about breeding a HUS to a cutter, so I cannot tell you how they will come out.

If you definitely want color, i don't think Scenic Zipaloot is the guy for your mare  

I'm not fond of how Mr Tramp-The Living Legend is standing or his back and neck. Though his color is pretty, i don't like his conformation. And i'm going to assume he's like that all the time or else I'd think they'd use a better picture of him

I would like to see more pictures of Rock Four so i can see his coloring better and without a saddle on. And while it does say his foals of size, it has nothing about color.

I too am a little curious as to why MAXS IMPULSIVE COLOR is for sale. I just think that's a little odd. What would happen if you want to use him as a stud, but he got sold and gelded?

I'm not sure if this helps, but that's my opinion. I would ask though, if you could get a copy of Boogie's test results, that way you'll know for sure if he is NN or not.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Upon looking closer, I found Drummin the Boogie's website:
http://www.lakeshastapaints.com/html/home.html

He is listed as hypp N/N.

Drummin the Boogie and Amigo's Cody Bar are both by the same owner. Both are tall. Both are double homozygous. Both have decent breeding, and a pedigree with accomplishments.

I sort of like the look of Amogo's Cody Bar better...

What do you guys think? Keep both on the list..take both of the list...which one seems better?

Thanks appy for the feedback so far. I think I will go back through later and get rid of non-homozygous stallions, but some of them are quite striking, and I am having a hard time removing them...would be a bummer to get a solid foal though.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

NLF On the Catwalk is my favorite of the bunch, but if you really want color I don't think that he'd be the best choice.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to say, i kind of like Amigo's Cody Bar better than the other one.

I guess i just don't like hypp horses, even if they're NN, i rather not have any impressive in my horse. I would just hate for the test to be a false negative. But that's just me.

so far, Amigo's Cody Bar is my number one pick


----------



## ak_showgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

hey. i think that image of champions is beautiful!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Black Forest:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1196486

Impressive Equi Te:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1175408

Tidal Wave:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1167701

The Huntsman:
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1148519

Just a few more.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am going to weed through these a bit, and move the most relevant stallions over to a thread in the critique section. 

Thanks for the feedback here guys.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow... I thought I had posted in the wrong topic.... I posted my thoughts in Critique.


----------



## Paintsarebest (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I noticed our stallions on your forum. All the stallions you have picked are nice! It is a hard choice for you I know. 
I will be happy to provide you with all the information on the Stallions, Drummin The Boogie and Amigos Cody Bar. I will be happy to e-mail a copy of Drummin's HYPP N/N test. We have sold many of our stallions foals Internationally to 8 counties around the World. Many of those foals are now standing at stud or in Breeding Farms in Australia, England, Wales, UK, Sweden and Ireland, South America and Quebec, Canada. I can give you the Websites and e-mail addresses for reference to these happy owners overseas and in the States. If you would like more information , breeding contract or any thing I can help with please let me know. Best of Luck on your picking a nice stallion for your mare!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Paintsarebest said:


> Hi, I noticed our stallions on your forum. All the stallions you have picked are nice! It is a hard choice for you I know.
> I will be happy to provide you with all the information on the Stallions, Drummin The Boogie and Amigos Cody Bar. I will be happy to e-mail a copy of Drummin's hypp N/N test. We have sold many of our stallions foals Internationally to 8 counties around the World. Many of those foals are now standing at stud or in Breeding Farms in Australia, England, Wales, UK, Sweden and Ireland, South America and Quebec, Canada. I can give you the Websites and e-mail addresses for reference to these happy owners overseas and in the States. If you would like more information , breeding contract or any thing I can help with please let me know. Best of Luck on your picking a nice stallion for your mare!


what a small world  Thanks for offering info., I did finally settle on Sonny's Amigo Bar (which I think your Amigos Cody Bar is by right?). I got the breeding contract for Sonny's and everything, but due to a badly timed trip out of state (that had been planned for a long time) and Sonny's starting his show season (and not collecting) after June 15th, we have to wait until next year for the breeding......

That's okay though, because our hands are going to be full for a while with our colt born this year.


----------



## Paintsarebest (May 30, 2008)

Hi again! Yes our stallion Amigos Cody Bar is a son of Sonnys Amigo Bar. This is a good line. You will like the foal that comes from the Amigo line. My partner and good friend Robbie in Texas raised and showed Sonnys Amigo Bar and sold him as a young stallion after he won his World Show title. Robbie and I have sold alot of horses out of this bloodline and some we sold went overseas. I also bought and kept a few out of this line including Amigos Cody Bar for our own breeding program. If you still want to get your mare bred this year and want to use the son Cody we still have time. Our breeding season doesn't end until July. I could still get you in at this time if you wanted. Then again, it sounds like you may just want to wait until next year for Amigo. I know this line mixes really well with the cowhorse mares like it sounds like your mare is. We have bred Amigos Cody Bar to our Strait From Texas daughter and you can see on our 07 and 08 foals for sale page the gorgeous foals they have had two years in a row. Either way I think you have made an excellent choice with the Sonnys Amigo Bar line for a breeding to your mare. Best of luck with it!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks! That is so great to hear.


----------



## birdy (Jul 22, 2008)

Take a look at A TRU ROLEX. He is my filly's sire. http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa97/mollytomale-photos/0720082010.jpg http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa97/mollytomale-photos/0720082017.jpg Here is his website http://www.geocities.com/atrurolex/ , and here is another good website http://www.homozygouspainthorses.com/


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Wow! I really like him.

Do you know how tall he is?? I thought I had settled on Sonny's Amigo Bar, but I really like this guy too. I guess I will have to spend some time checking him out. I really like his pedigree too...not to mention his performance record.


----------



## hunterjumperrider (Jul 9, 2008)

The first stallion does not look very well put together.


I love A Tru Rolex,I would go with him.


----------

